# New Presentation For Valentines Day Special



## loveattack (Jan 19, 2011)

*Hello Friends,*


*I want to surprise my girlfriend with the Love Hunt iPhone app. Has anyone tried it?*

*Love Hunt iPhone App*


Please Get me Your Thoughts on it...,


----------



## Draguna (Jan 13, 2011)

loveattack said:


> *Hello Friends,*
> 
> 
> *I want to surprise my girlfriend with the Love Hunt iPhone app. Has anyone tried it?*
> ...


Heeey, interesting, shame she doesn't have an iphone.


----------

